# System gets restarted during power outages (UPS battery is fine working).



## unknown123 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hello,

System gets restarted during power outages (UPS battery is fine working without any problem for the expected run time).

I am having 22" Viewsonic LCD, 250 GB hard disk, gigabyte motherboard, 2 DVD Writers, NVIDIA Graphics Card.

My system gets restarted when the power goes out (it happens 9 out of 10 times) OR when there is low voltage.


Here is the story; i bought the APC 500VA UPS; 2 years before; initially the UPS is working fine and sytem never got restarted for 1.5 years and then later started the problem.
So i informed the APC customer service; they repaced the UPS 2 times; still the same problem was there. So i thoguht the problem is with the UPS and bought the new Microtek Heritage Gold 625VA UPS.
Still I got the same problem; after fighting lot with the customer server (they complained that i am using 22 inch monitor that is the reason system gets restarted in case of power failure as the UPS could not handle the 22" LCD monitor).
And they suggested me to buy with the higher VA model; so they helped me exchange with the new 800VA Twin battery Microtek model. Still the problem is there.

I am really frustrated. What would be the problem?

But here is the surprising thing; when i gave my Microtek 625VA to service centre for checking up the UPS; they gave me stand by UPS temporarily 600VA Microtek bravo model.
That bravo model working fine without any issues; i used for 3 weeks and never the system got restarted (i informed the same to Microtek; they told me that the bravo model is without the Microprocessor).

Anyway after fighting lot with the microtek; they helped me to replace with the Microtek 800VA UPS(as microtek support suggested me to go for higher VA model to solve this problem). Still the same system restart problem is when the voltage drops or in case of power outages even after the new Microtek 800VA twin battery model.

Please suggest the problem; is it with the UPS (whcih is highly unlikely as i tested 3 UPSs, all resulted in system restarts). So is it problem with the cabinet? or SMPS?

Please help.


----------



## avinandan012 (Nov 15, 2011)

would you post your full config with model no

about your problem it's maily happens due to switch time & load


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 16, 2011)

try to install a automatic voltage stabilizer between the powersupply & ups & see


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 16, 2011)

After Reading to ur post. It is difficult to say UPS is faulty but I had this problem once. Years ago and that time UPS was faulty. I repaired it once then it was ok for few days or couple of months I don't remember. but problem reoccurred. So I replaced my ups and it's working fine.. 

And also double check, was your battery charged at time of power outage as that might be the problem too.


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (Nov 16, 2011)

@OP - it would be good to know your config. as stated by avinandan012
the problem mostly maybe a faulty PSU
we'll have to see....
also check whether any of your components are overheating...by speed fan or hardware monitor s/w
if so do dust your PC....


----------



## unknown123 (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for your reply.

Here is the configuration.

Viewsonic 22" LCD monitor
Mercury ATX cabinet (Inside PSU 200V 220uf capacitors)
AMD Athlon 4100 Processor
Gigabyte motherboard
512 MB NVIDIA Graphics card
250GB Harddisk
2 DVD Writers
Microsoft wireless keyboard and mouse

Cheers,


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Nov 21, 2011)

your smps/psu is the culprit . Get a better branded smps . Also mention your graphics card model  ?


----------

